# Hitch A Ride - LLB



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Awesome as always, those gals sure add a lot to the vocals!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Awesome as always, those gals sure add a lot to the vocals!


thanks so much for giving this a listen...appreciate the kind post!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Out of the park as per usual. Congrats to the whole band!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done all as usual


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Tarbender said:


> Out of the park as per usual. Congrats to the whole band!


thanks so much for sharing your time to give this a look!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

marcos said:


> Well done all as usual


thanks so much for taking time to check this out!


----------

